# Christians and video games



## fralo4truth (Mar 13, 2013)

I did a quick search and didn't see a general discussion on the matter, although I saw some similar. I'm just throwing the question out there to see where it goes.

Is it okay for Christians to play video games?


----------



## Jack K (Mar 13, 2013)

There's nothing inherently wrong with them.

But as with all entertainments, we must keep in mind the content we're exposing ourselves to, other things we might be doing with our time and money, the addictive nature of them, and so on. Put it all together, and I'm generally wary of video games. They should be enjoyed selectively, in moderation, and with care to how they affect one's life with God.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 13, 2013)

I would imagine that the content would be the deciding factor, not the medium.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah, a topic worthy of discussion if only because so many people play them or grew up with them....like me. I'm as old as the first official video game, pong. There are a few articles of interest on this topic such as this one. Google some more. 

Now, if you'll excuse me I have a PS3 game date with my daughter...;-)


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 13, 2013)

Never!


Unless it's Asteroids.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 14, 2013)

No, definitely not. That's why we have the arcade section of the PB.


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 14, 2013)

In my teen years I was big into video games, going on 25, getting married, seeking to be involved in ministry, working, going to college, trying to study scripture, and becoming aware of how money should be spent; needless to say I rarely play. 

Its tempting to spend 30 to 60 dollars for a game , as sometimes I just want to sit back and zone out. However games are additive and if I can warrant spending that much money on a tight budget where is the money for my church or the Christian over seas who for 60.00 dollars can give out 30 bibles? 

Its not so much there wrong, its are they wise?


----------



## joejohnston3 (Mar 14, 2013)

I had a horrible addiction to online video games, playing between 60-80 hours a week even while working. I was getting very little sleep and obviously neglecting other important areas. I have learned that it is safer for me to avoid them, especially now with kids where they may get addicted to them as well. Our family enjoys being game free and media minimalists as it is healthier for us.


----------



## Loopie (Mar 14, 2013)

I too had a very strong addiction to video games, particularly MMO games (massive-multiplayer online). For several years after becoming a Christian I struggled with my desire to play video games. Part of the reason why I enjoyed them so much was that they allowed me to escape the real-world and go on a 'fun' adventure. Of course, I played both single-player, and multiplayer games, for many hours at a time.

As I grew as a Christian I became more and more convicted of my addiction to games. For instance, I used to play World of Warcraft ALOT. Even after I was married I use to plan out my daily schedule so that I would be able to play online at certain hours of the night, during certain days of the week. It definitely did not make my wife feel loved. So about 1 year after getting married I felt so convicted about my actions that I went and deleted all of my online gaming accounts, and deleted all of my MMO games on my computer. Though a part of me was sad at that, I felt a great relief. Playing MMO games had almost become like a part-time job for me, since I had to put in a great amount of time to advance or keep up with everyone else. It would even get to the point where I would constantly look at my watch (when I was out with the wife), and worry about whether I would get back in time to log in online. And after playing for many hours I would become depressed that I had wasted all of that time.

Anyways, after deleting my MMO games I gradually turned away from video games altogether. I limited myself to playing a game very occasionally, and never playing a game that demanded a huge amount of time (I picked ones that I could always stop at a moment's notice). 

Over the past few months I have essentially limited myself to only playing games where I can socialize with distant friends (we talk to each other over headsets while playing the games). Yet even then, very recently I have become more and more convicted about what exactly I am doing with the time that God gave me.

In the end, I haven't played any video game at all in several months. Previously I use to view video games as a means to relax and 'recharge' after a long day of work. But now I always seek to find my rest in God. Rather than playing games (which might not even be relaxing), I would rather just walk outside and spend more time praying to God. Also, I have begun focusing more on growing in my knowledge and understanding, by learning Koine Greek and studying Scripture. Nowadays I do not miss video games at all, and am very happy not playing them. And even though I do enjoy socializing with my friends, I would rather have them come over to the house for dinner and talk, rather than just play an online game (we still play the occasional board game together when we visit each other).

Ultimately I do not think that all video games themselves are inherently sinful. It is just like any other form of entertainment. Is there always something else, more productive, that I could be doing other than playing a game? Absolutely. But the same is true for going to the movies. These things are not inherently sinful (well, depending on the game/movie), but we can sin by letting them dominate and dictate our lives. Obviously we should always seek to honor and glorify God in all things (which includes being good stewards of the time that he has given us). By the way, I do think that some video games are inherently sinful, just like some movies (p0rnography) are inherently sinful.

As far as entertainment (video games and movies) is concerned, I believe that it could be a means by which friends and family can spend time together, even over long distances. I know in my case, when I was deployed several years ago, it was awesome being able to talk to my friends back here in the states, and play a game with them online. And so for this reason if I did play any video game in the future, it would only be to allow me to socialize and spend time with distant friends. Other than that I no longer have a desire to play video games (especially single player games, since I have always felt that they were the greatest 'waste of time' in my life). 

Personally, my attitude towards video games (as one who, by the grace of God, has overcome addiction) is that it is one of the central means these days by which Satan seeks to keep Christians (specifically younger male Christians) from bearing fruit. How many hours, days, months, years are wasted by many Christians out there because they are playing video games? I have a friend of mine (who struggles with video games even more than I did), who has actually logged over two years of his life playing World of Warcraft. The game keeps track of how many hours you spend logged into the online world, and he had logged enough hours to equal over 2 years of life. That is 2 years of life that were utterly wasted (by wasted I mean that the time was spent on satisfying purely selfish desires, and were not in any way spent serving the Lord in any meaningful fashion). I myself have probably wasted over a year of my life on just that one game. That is the addictive power of video games, and I cannot help but imagine that the devil is very pleased when people are so focused on the 'online, virtual world' that they ignore the real world around them.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 14, 2013)

I enjoy video games, but never got into WOW or the D&D MMO. However much I enjoy them I can only be entertained for them for about an hour or so at a time. The only time I can play one for a longer period of time is if it has puzzles or riddles to solve. I especially enjoy the games that are more "realistic" such as the CoD:MW series or the "historical" games such as the AC series. But eventually (2 to 3 hour margin) I even find these boring. Thankfully they're rentable or I buy used at a bargain. For me TV is more of a trap than video games. I bought an Xbox360 with 150HDD two controllers HDMI/Internet hookup. After a while I just played the AC games just to look at Venice or Rome. But now I use Google Earth for this. I have since given my game console to a friend for his kids. They play for about an hour and then go outside as the outside is more fun for them. I have no fears of it being abused.

In the end I think it just depends on the person playing it and the game being played. Now I find reading more enjoyable than video games or watching TV.


----------



## Loopie (Mar 14, 2013)

JohnGill said:


> I enjoy video games, but never got into WOW or the D&D MMO. However much I enjoy them I can only be entertained for them for about an hour or so at a time. The only time I can play one for a longer period of time is if it has puzzles or riddles to solve. I especially enjoy the games that are more "realistic" such as the CoD:MW series or the "historical" games such as the AC series. But eventually (2 to 3 hour margin) I even find these boring. Thankfully they're rentable or I buy used at a bargain. For me TV is more of a trap than video games. I bought an Xbox360 with 150HDD two controllers HDMI/Internet hookup. After a while I just played the AC games just to look at Venice or Rome. But now I use Google Earth for this. I have since given my game console to a friend for his kids. They play for about an hour and then go outside as the outside is more fun for them. I have no fears of it being abused.
> 
> In the end I think it just depends on the person playing it and the game being played. Now I find reading more enjoyable than video games or watching TV.



Chris, you are absolutely right that it does depend on the person playing it and the game being played. This is true of all things. For instance, some people are simply so tempted by alcohol that they cannot partake of it. That is, to them there really is no 'moderation', because as soon as they partake of it they become enslaved to it. On the other hand, some people are perfectly fine having a glass of wine at dinner, and not desiring more and more.

In the same way, there are people who have no problem playing a game for 30 minutes to an hour, and then becoming utterly bored with it, having no difficulty putting it down and doing something else. On the other hand, there are people who like myself play a game and are never satisfied. We never have enough.

Aside from games having different effects on different people, games also vary among themselves with regard to their addictive nature. For instance, some drugs are inherently more addictive than other drugs. A person is more likely to become addicted to Meth or Heroine as opposed to cigars or pipe tobacco. 

I think in the same way different games are more addictive than others. I myself would not at all be interested in playing Asteroids or Pong, and those games would not appeal to me in any way. On the other hand, games are continually being developed that incorporate more and more aspects of human life in them. They are also becoming more complex and more appealing to the eye (better graphics and such).

As an example, in World of Warcraft you create your own character. You can be whatever you want to be (you select from a variety of races and classes), and you can go on adventures, accomplish quests, and earn money. You can also team up with large groups of people (up to 25 people in a group) and go on long, difficult quests. Furthermore, there is an Auction House in WOW that is very similar to Ebay and the Stock Market (prices fluctuate based on trends). In fact, people often make real money by selling and buying things in the game. 

Games like WOW incorporate many aspects of human life. I have seen weddings take place in-game (each person, as their respective character, had a marriage ceremony in the game itself). Now it is true that there are some people who grew tired of the game and eventually quit, but Blizzard (the creator of WOW), always develops more expansions and add-ons of the World of Warcraft Universe. You can very possibly play forever and never accomplish everything.

So, an in-depth game like that is inherently more addictive than other, simpler games. Some of those large group quests would require 3-4 hours of constant, uninterrupted play in order to accomplish them. The game would simply become a second life/full-time job for people. Besides, WOW costs about 14 dollars a month to play online, so if you weren't playing you felt like you were wasting your money. 

Anyways, I agree that not all games are inherently sinful or addictive. It certainly does depend on the person playing them. But at the same time, SOME games (like some drugs) are MORE addictive than others, and people are more easily seduced and enslaved by them.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 14, 2013)

I only play first person shooter games where I can shoot people in the face and watch their head explode. It's a great stress reliever.




Ok, just kidding. 

I've never been much of a gamer. I have other things I'd rather do with my time. The only games I play are PS3 Move or Wii type family sports games where we can interact.


----------



## Zach (Mar 14, 2013)

My roommates and I play a great deal of Mario Kart together (they play Smash too, but I'm pretty bad at it). Sometimes, we don't get along well but Mario Kart has in some ways been a way to enjoy spending some time together. I know I have to watch myself though when we've played a lot because I will start doing schoolwork, get frustrated, and be tempted to ask people if they want to play purely to avoid doing the work that God has given me to do. 

I too wasted many, many hours of my life (probably years) playing video games online as a teenager. I don't ever want to fall into that trap. In a very real way, sin is often an attempt to escape from reality and video games are very lethal in providing that illusion that we are in control.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello, my name is Andrew and I'm a video game addict.

For real though--I had to beg God to break my computer game addiction after living for them from ages 7 to 18. They were my babysitter, my source of happiness, my idol, my only friend. Quite sad, really. Recently I've been tempted with buying Starcraft II: Heart of the Swarm since I loved Starcraft back in the day. My lame excuse is, "Well since it's not a MMORPG, I can just play when I have a free half hour here or there to wind down." But I of course know better. I just can't do it. I have no problem with people enjoying them in moderation if they _can_ enjoy them in moderation, but I typically don't see that being the case.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 14, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> I can shoot people in the face and watch their head explode. It's a great stress reliever.



Or Zombies...


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2013)

Video games are a young, single man's game. Grown men have families, careers, and many other far more important things to invest time and money into. 

_"When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up childish ways."_ - 1 Cor 13:11


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 14, 2013)

Andres said:


> Video games are a young, single man's game. Grown men have families, careers, and many other far more important things to invest time and money into.
> 
> _"When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up childish ways."_ - 1 Cor 13:11



I agree with you 100%. But I would question if videogames are a young, single mans game as well being that there's better things he can be doing instead of sitting in front of a television set. Because he's single there are far more opportunities to serve the church being that he has so much free time.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 14, 2013)

Loopie said:


> Games like WOW incorporate many aspects of human life. I have seen weddings take place in-game (each person, as their respective character, had a marriage ceremony in the game itself). Now it is true that there are some people who grew tired of the game and eventually quit, but Blizzard (the creator of WOW), always develops more expansions and add-ons of the World of Warcraft Universe. *You can very possibly play forever and never accomplish everything.*
> 
> So, an in-depth game like that is inherently more addictive than other, simpler games. Some of those large group quests would require 3-4 hours of constant, uninterrupted play in order to accomplish them. The game would simply become a second life/full-time job for people. Besides, WOW costs about 14 dollars a month to play online, so if you weren't playing you felt like you were wasting your money.
> 
> Anyways, I agree that not all games are inherently sinful or addictive. It certainly does depend on the person playing them. But at the same time, SOME games (like some drugs) are MORE addictive than others, and people are more easily seduced and enslaved by them.



Our old shop chief is a WoWer. He's so obsessed with it that he schedules his leave time around expansion pack releases. He prepares by buying gallons of diet soda and specifically bought his computer for playing WoW. He's about 46 yrs old, single, never married, and has a dog. Our new shop chief is a D&D MMO player. She actually met her husband through the game. Both obsess over the game and have argued during the work day about the merits of each. I'd say both of those games are more addictive than AC2 or CoD:MW/BO.


----------



## Loopie (Mar 14, 2013)

AThornquist said:


> Hello, my name is Andrew and I'm a video game addict.
> 
> For real though--I had to beg God to break my computer game addiction after living for them from ages 7 to 18. They were my babysitter, my source of happiness, my idol, my only friend. Quite sad, really. Recently I've been tempted with buying Starcraft II: Heart of the Swarm since I loved Starcraft back in the day. My lame excuse is, "Well since it's not a MMORPG, I can just play when I have a free half hour here or there to wind down." But I of course know better. I just can't do it. I have no problem with people enjoying them in moderation if they _can_ enjoy them in moderation, but I typically don't see that being the case.




I completely know how you feel about games being an idol and a friend. When StarCraft II Wings of Liberty came out I too thought that I would just play it a little bit, and that it would not be as much as I played World of Warcraft. Of course, I not only beat the campaign in StarCraft II, but I started playing competitively in online tournaments. Eventually I stopped because it took too much time to remain competitive. I myself will not be buying StarCraft II Heart of the Swarm, though I am interested in seeing how the storyline plays out (I will just look it up on Wikipedia some day to see how it all ends).



Andres said:


> Video games are a young, single man's game. Grown men have families, careers, and many other far more important things to invest time and money into.
> 
> _"When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up childish ways."_ - 1 Cor 13:11



I have to disagree with the idea that video games are a young, single man's game (as if it is something that is perfectly acceptable for young men to spend their time on). I honestly think that too many young men spend so much time playing games that they are unable to ever become the grown men/husbands/fathers that they are supposed to become. When I played World of Warcraft there were plenty of men I played with who were married with kids. In fact, there was a husband and wife that would sit their kids in front of the TV so that they could log on and play WOW with us for hours on end. There is no doubt that more and more men are playing games longer in life. I myself am 30 years old, and only recently finally broke free from all video games. 

As for my children, I am unsure as to whether or not I will let them play any video games at all. Perhaps if they understand that video games take the lowest priority, can only be played for a short amount of time, and must involve some sort of socializing with friends or family, then maybe I will let my children play them. But if there is any sign of addiction or dependency on video games, I will likely not allow my children to play them.


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2013)

JohnGill said:


> Our old shop chief is a WoWer. He's so obsessed with it that he schedules his leave time around expansion pack releases. He prepares by buying gallons of diet soda and specifically bought his computer for playing WoW. He's about 46 yrs old, single, never married,



There's a reason this guy is 46 and never married.


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2013)

Loopie said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Video games are a young, single man's game. Grown men have families, careers, and many other far more important things to invest time and money into.
> ...




My point wasn't that if a person is young and single they can play all the video games they want all the time. My point was that investing that heavily in something that doesn't carry much weight is an immature way to live. If a man is obsessed with video games at any age he is immature. I just expect teenage boys to be more immature than grown men with families.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 14, 2013)

Andres said:


> Video games are a young, single man's game. Grown men have families, careers, and many other far more important things to invest time and money into.



Same with sports?


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2013)

AThornquist said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Video games are a young, single man's game. Grown men have families, careers, and many other far more important things to invest time and money into.
> ...



If it's an obsession that is taking time away from important things, then yes. I don't see anything wrong with a man going to the gym for a few hours a week or playing a pick-up game of basketball on occasion. But I've also known men who join semi-pro sports leagues. These men purchase football pads and uniforms and dedicate several nights a week to practice and games, including traveling out of town. These are 35 year old men trying to relive some unfounded high school dream. I want to tell them, "Give it up man. You're not in high school anymore. Go home and spend time with your family before you end up injuring yourself." 

Now if you're talking about watching sports on TV, then yes, there are men who are far to obsessed with that as well. While I can't relate to the video games, I can probably relate to that. Once I got married it was painfully obvious that I couldn't (and shouldn't) dedicate as much time to watching sports as I did when I was single. Now, I might catch a major college football game every now and then and I do usually watch Monday Night Football, but that's plenty for me.


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 14, 2013)

Loopie said:


> And even though I do enjoy socializing with my friends, I would rather have them come over to the house for dinner and talk, rather than just play an online game (we still play the occasional board game together when we visit each other).


Is there a difference between board games and video games (and especially video games that are electronic versions of board games)? Does more socialization occur in the former?


----------



## Loopie (Mar 14, 2013)

Afterthought said:


> Loopie said:
> 
> 
> > And even though I do enjoy socializing with my friends, I would rather have them come over to the house for dinner and talk, rather than just play an online game (we still play the occasional board game together when we visit each other).
> ...



From experience I would say that there is more social interaction with board games. For instance, one video game that I have spent long hours playing with friends is Civilization 5. That game is a slow, turn-based game that takes hours to play (you build an empire from the ancient age to the modern age). Yet even when playing that slow-paced game, there are a lot of brain-bytes that are used trying to click on things and get all of your tasks done. I found that my friends and I would often just sit in silence while playing this game together online.

On the other hand, my friend and his wife often come over to our house, and my wife and I play Settlers of Catan with them. There is certainly a lot less 'things' to do while playing that game, and it is much less likely that we are going to sit at the table in silence while we play. A part of it very well might be that being with someone in person is much more likely to lead to conversation than 'talking' to someone over the internet through headsets. But that is just what I have experienced over the years.


----------



## SimonClarke86 (Mar 15, 2013)

"All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but all things edify not." - 1 Corinthinans 10:23
"Redeeming the time, because the days are evil" - Ephesians 5:16

For me, content, or style, of a game is irrelevant. If I play video games, I cannot be simultaneously redeeming the time, nor are they edifying or expedient. I am quite easily hooked into 'just one more level' and when not playing, I think about that level I didn't complete etc. The escapism, time and distractions involved give me personally good reason to avoid them, seeking rather to be active in the work I've been given to do.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe its my advanced age and belonging to another generation,
but I honestly think, why does anyone with a mind want to spend
any free time playing such games? I am amazed that university 
students over here find the cartoons of the Simpsons a must see,
and a talking point. It would be far better to visit the fatherless and
widows, which after all is pure religion and undefiled. The works of J.Owen
contain enough substance to keep the mind engaged and stimulated until the call,
" come up higher" is heard. Does not the poet write, Life is real, life is earnest and the grave is 
not the goal! And does not the Apostle state, " time is short", and then lists a number of things to remember?
This is not written to censor others, but as a plea in the desperate days that are upon us.


----------



## Loopie (Mar 15, 2013)

SimonClarke86 said:


> "All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but all things edify not." - 1 Corinthinans 10:23
> "Redeeming the time, because the days are evil" - Ephesians 5:16
> 
> For me, content, or style, of a game is irrelevant. If I play video games, I cannot be simultaneously redeeming the time, nor are they edifying or expedient. I am quite easily hooked into 'just one more level' and when not playing, I think about that level I didn't complete etc. The escapism, time and distractions involved give me personally good reason to avoid them, seeking rather to be active in the work I've been given to do.



I completely understand your feelings when it comes to video games. I myself am very likely to be hooked by them. But I will say that they are not all equal. The content and style of a game does matter. I mean, are you going to be just as hooked on a game of Pong or a game like World of Warcraft, StarCraft, Civilization, or Call of Duty? But you are absolutely right that we have a good reason to avoid them, and that we OUGHT to be active in doing the work that God has for us to do.

But also understand the point of view of those who play video games in moderation. Not everyone is addicted to video games. I doubt that there is a Christian today who does not 'waste' some time (sleeping in, going to a movie, watching sports, watching TV, playing a video game). I do not think it is necessarily wrong for humans to enjoy SOME relaxation and recreation. I know that my personal goal is to continuously be more useful with the time that I have. That is, I am trying to change my lifestyle so that when I seek rest and relaxation, I don't seek it in watching sports, TV, movies, sleeping in, or playing video games, but rather find rest and relaxation in prayer and studying Scripture. 

I guess the question though is: Is any form of recreation or relaxation (that is not directly focused on God) allowable in the Christian life? Is it ok for a Christian to watch the occasional movie or sporting event? If so, then does it also not follow that the occasional video game is likewise acceptable (so long as the content is not immoral)?




Cymro said:


> Maybe its my advanced age and belonging to another generation,
> but I honestly think, why does anyone with a mind want to spend
> any free time playing such games? I am amazed that university
> students over here find the cartoons of the Simpsons a must see,
> ...



You are absolutely right that it would be far better for us to do the Lord's work, rather than spend our time in recreation and relaxation. I guess in our generation of technology (which is continually advancing faster than most people can keep up with it), the amount of distraction and entertainment that exists is astronomical. Furthermore, a lot of young parents these days grew up playing ATARI and other games, and so they are perfectly fine with having video games be a part of their kid's lives. Ultimately the problem is a lack of self-control on the part of those who are addicted to video games. It would be akin to the father who comes home from work and just sits on the couch watching TV. That was the biggest temptation many years ago (and still is today). We have just added a few more electronic toys to the list of things to spend time doing. 

But just like watching TV is not inherently evil, neither is playing a video game. It is just another form of entertainment that must be used in moderation. Hopefully, as a person becomes more involved in doing the Lord's work, they will be less inclined to seek entertainment from ANY source, including the theatre, movies, TV, or video games. This is something I have come to realize more and more as I have grown in the Lord, that it is silly for me to focus on being entertained, since there is so much that needs to be done in this world. I guess this could lead to a discussion of ascetism, which also was a topic of great importance in the early church.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's a piece on it from a few years ago: http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/visionary-adventure-worlds-virtual-actual-21307/


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 15, 2013)

I never acquired a taste for video games. I tried them and found them monotonous. However, if someone wants to play Pinochle ( a real game, not on line), I'll gladly try to catch you sandbagging an ace. I think the actual conversation is what makes that game, not the mere slapping down of the cards.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 15, 2013)

"other far more important things to invest time and money into"...like cigars? or reading the puritanboard ;-)


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 15, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> Never!
> 
> 
> Unless it's Asteroids.




After reading the thoughtful answers above, I thought I ought to clarify. I first played a video game in 1979. It indeed was Asteroids. You put a quarter in the machine and played until you lost. In those days I didn't have a lot of quarters, so it was self-limiting.

I've never played an on line game, but I have seen others become obsessed with them. I appreciate what some have said about their dangers.

BTW, the last time I played Asteroids or any computer game was when the PB arcade came out. I think it was at least 5 years ago.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 16, 2013)

Shawn Mathis said:


> "other far more important things to invest time and money into"...like cigars? or reading the puritanboard ;-)



Why not both simultaneously


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 16, 2013)

Loopie said:


> From experience I would say that there is more social interaction with board games. For instance, one video game that I have spent long hours playing with friends is Civilization 5. That game is a slow, turn-based game that takes hours to play (you build an empire from the ancient age to the modern age). Yet even when playing that slow-paced game, there are a lot of brain-bytes that are used trying to click on things and get all of your tasks done. I found that my friends and I would often just sit in silence while playing this game together online.
> 
> On the other hand, my friend and his wife often come over to our house, and my wife and I play Settlers of Catan with them. There is certainly a lot less 'things' to do while playing that game, and it is much less likely that we are going to sit at the table in silence while we play. A part of it very well might be that being with someone in person is much more likely to lead to conversation than 'talking' to someone over the internet through headsets. But that is just what I have experienced over the years.


Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2013)

Me and my son Noah (8) sometimes play Rome and Empire and Napoleon Total War together. Ha ha, we call it "homeschooling" with history and tactics/strategy as the subject. Noah whupped Napoleon last week in a pitched battle by positioning his men behind a stone wall and overwhelming Napoleon's left flank with a massive cavalry charge. I'm so proud of my boy.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 17, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> we call it "_homeschooling_" with history and tactics/_strattegy_ as the subject.


Ouch!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 17, 2013)

I stuttered....


----------



## Loopie (Mar 17, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Me and my son Noah (8) sometimes play Rome and Empire and Napoleon Total War together. Ha ha, we call it "homeschooling" with history and tactics/strategy as the subject. Noah whupped Napoleon last week in a pitched battle by positioning his men behind a stone wall and overwhelming Napoleon's left flank with a massive cavalry charge. I'm so proud of my boy.



All three are great games that I too have enjoyed very much. It can be fun to try and 'rewrite' history sometimes.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 17, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> I stuttered....


It was cute.


----------

